# UCSD transition



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

In this, their last year in D2, both UCSD men's and women's soccer teams have qualified for the NCAA tournament.  The man play a first round game against Midwestern State Thursday at 6 PM at the Cal State LA stadium.  The women got a bye in the first round and will play the winner of the first round game between Cal Poly Pomona and Point Loma Saturday at 2 PM on the UCSD field.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> In this, their last year in D2, both UCSD men's and women's soccer teams have qualified for the NCAA tournament.  The man play a first round game against Midwestern State Thursday at 6 PM at the Cal State LA stadium.  The women got a bye in the first round and will play the winner of the first round game between Cal Poly Pomona and Point Loma Saturday at 2 PM on the UCSD field.


My wife was in the first graduating class of Fifth College which is now Eleanor Roosevelt College @ UCSD.  Awesome school and location.  I went to Mesa for one year.....  My son was denied UCSD with a 1400+ and 4.4 but oh well...…...However, my little goat might go because of soccer and great grades. My wife speaks five languages fluently, just so you know @espola.   After June next year, my dd has the freedom to sit down and talk to the coach directly and check how the fit is.  Patience is a virtue and finally the girls can take their time with a big decision.  Not afraid if all the scholarship $$$ is already taken.  Just like @Luis Andres we don't need any free stuff.  Just a chance like all the players to get in the game as a freshman if earned. Should be a spot somewhere in America right?  BTW, she got her first ever Power 5 college interest with out emailing them


----------



## full90 (Nov 19, 2019)

newwavedave said:


> My wife was in the first graduating class of Fifth College which is now Eleanor Roosevelt College @ UCSD.  Awesome school and location.  I went to Mesa for one year.....  My son was denied UCSD with a 1400+ and 4.4 but oh well...…...However, my little goat might go because of soccer and great grades. My wife speaks five languages fluently, just so you know @espola.   After June next year, my dd has the freedom to sit down and talk to the coach directly and check how the fit is.  Patience is a virtue and finally the girls can take their time with a big decision.  Not afraid if all the scholarship $$$ is already taken.  Just like @Luis Andres we don't need any free stuff.  Just a chance like all the players to get in the game as a freshman if earned. Should be a spot somewhere in America right?  BTW, she got her first ever Power 5 college interest with out emailing them


How would she get power 5, or any division 1 interest if she isn’t done with her sophomore year?


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

full90 said:


> How would she get power 5, or any division 1 interest if she isn’t done with her sophomore year?


One of my sons got "Power 5 interest" when he was a Sophomore.  UCLA sent him a brochure advertising their summer soccer camps.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Nov 19, 2019)

UCSD will perform similar to what cal baptist is doing.  I suspect they will incur more injuries at D1 so their depth will be tested


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

eastbaysoccer said:


> UCSD will perform similar to what cal baptist is doing.  I suspect they will incur more injuries at D1 so their depth will be tested


San Diego is a hotbed of youth soccer talent.  UCSD is the most prestigious college in town.  If their scholarships are fully funded (and I believe the student body passed a student fee increase on themselves as part of the D1 transition, so it should be) they will have no problem getting more players than they need.


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> San Diego is a hotbed of youth soccer talent.  UCSD is the most prestigious college in town.  If their scholarships are fully funded (and I believe the student body passed a student fee increase on themselves as part of the D1 transition, so it should be) they will have no problem getting more players than they need.


I would be so grateful for my dd to attend and win there and maybe play in some games too


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Nov 19, 2019)

espola said:


> San Diego is a hotbed of youth soccer talent.  UCSD is the most prestigious college in town.  If their scholarships are fully funded (and I believe the student body passed a student fee increase on themselves as part of the D1 transition, so it should be) they will have no problem getting more players than they need.


Agree.  First year could be a little rough but they will be on the level of UCSB/UCI in 2-3 years


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

eastbaysoccer said:


> Agree.  First year could be a little rough but they will be on the level of UCSB/UCI in 2-3 years


They will not be eligible for NCAA tournament play for the first 4 years.  It's an NCAA rule - don't know why - are they afraid there is some unfair advantage playing D2 teams all those years before?  So there's that, but any player they are recruiting should be looking a few years ahead anyway.  

UC Davis was in a similar situation 20 years ago - a big campus, huge enrollment, and a D2 powerhouse.  After they sat through 4 years of waiting for eligibility, they qualified for the D1 NCAA tournament at first opportunity in 2007 and 2008.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 19, 2019)

I have read that they will go from essentially no Scholarships to being fully funded.  This will help.  Still no post season including Conference and NCAA Tourneys might hinder them for a few years.   It will be interesting to see how they do.


----------



## espola (Nov 19, 2019)

Simisoccerfan said:


> I have read that they will go from essentially no Scholarships to being fully funded.  This will help.  Still no post season including Conference and NCAA Tourneys might hinder them for a few years.   It will be interesting to see how they do.


For those players who are turned off by the lack of a chance to play in the big dance, there is instead the opportunity for education at a world-class university with the nicest set of beaches of any college in California.

And I believe they can still play in the conference tournaments.


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2019)

espola said:


> And I believe they can still play in the conference tournaments.


On further research, I am getting mixed signals about this.  This article says new D1 teams can compete for conference championships, but not national tournaments --









						Is The NCAA’s Division 1 Transition Period Necessary In College Basketball?
					

The NCAA's current four-year transition policy for schools making the jump to Division 1 athletics is robbing student-athletes of the complete college athl...




					fansided.com
				




On the other hand, we have the evidence this year of Cal Baptist, who finished 5th in the WAC regular season standings, but did not participate in the WAC tournament, and Merrimack, who finished first in the Northeast Conference regular season and did not participate in their conference tournament.


----------



## oh canada (Nov 20, 2019)

trust me, selling UCSD with partial $$ scholarships to 16-18yr olds with an interest in STEM will be a VERY easy task.  Especially if they recruit outside of SoCal.  Playoffs, shmayoffs.  Won't matter.

USD and SDSU will lose recruits to UCSD as well.


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2019)

oh canada said:


> trust me, selling UCSD with partial $$ scholarships to 16-18yr olds with an interest in STEM will be a VERY easy task.  Especially if they recruit outside of SoCal.  Playoffs, shmayoffs.  Won't matter.
> 
> USD and SDSU will lose recruits to UCSD as well.


Tell them that the season will be guaranteed to be over quickly so they can get back to the classrooms and labs.

And UCSD already has some scholarship programs available to disadvantaged minority youths from the local area without any contribution form the athletic budget.  If some of them happen to be excellent soccer players just by coincidence, that's good for all sides.


----------



## Simisoccerfan (Nov 20, 2019)

UCSD was one of the schools my daughter was in the process with prior to committing to last year.   We spent time there and the campus is beautiful but very spread out.   The education is the big draw but did not see much of a college town atmosphere.  Being an UCSB alumni I am more partial to their beach campus/atmosphere.


----------



## eastbaysoccer (Nov 20, 2019)

You can’t do stem at UC if the coach isn’t willing to work with you.  It was made clear to us by players at UC Irvine that you can’t do that.  Will Jones at UCSD work her practices around stem labs?  That’s a good question. To ask.

Yes USD will get hit really hard with UCSD going D1.


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2019)

eastbaysoccer said:


> You can’t do stem at UC if the coach isn’t willing to work with you.  It was made clear to us by players at UC Irvine that you can’t do that.  Will Jones at UCSD work her practices around stem labs?  That’s a good question. To ask.
> 
> Yes USD will get hit really hard with UCSD going D1.


And since the cost of UCSD (or any UC for that matter) is roughly of that of USD,  it will increase the number of a coach's favorite parents, those that say "We don't need any money - he just wants to play".


----------



## newwavedave (Nov 20, 2019)

espola said:


> And since the cost of UCSD (or any UC for that matter) is roughly of that of USD,  it will increase the number of a coach's favorite parents, those that say "We don't need any money - he just wants to play".


14 full rides to share with 28 roster players makes it obvious some parents will be paying their fair share so their kid can be on the team.  I would think the coach would have lot's of favorites, not just the parents that pay the whole tuition @espola?  When I coached basketball way back in the day, I had my favorites too.  What school did your boy play at btw?  My son also got a brochure everyday from power 5 but not for sports.  No brochures yet for my dd.  Maybe next year.  She is really excited to play HS Soccer and get her program ready for a run and continue her goal of bringing a CIF soccer championship for the first time in school history.  Love her goal and so do all her friends on the team and at school.  I am more excited to watch her play against Capo Valley then the showcase games in Phoenix.  Don't get me wrong, they have their purpose and I'm understanding of that. Showcase helped her a ton.


----------



## full90 (Nov 20, 2019)

USD costs $65k. In state UC’s are about $38k. That’s a pretty big gap.


----------



## espola (Nov 20, 2019)

full90 said:


> USD costs $65k. In state UC’s are about $38k. That’s a pretty big gap.


And SDSU is under $30k.  But they don't have a beach.


----------



## SoccerJones (Dec 21, 2019)

eastbaysoccer said:


> UCSD will perform similar to what cal baptist is doing.  I suspect they will incur more injuries at D1 so their depth will be tested


how the heck will they get more injuries from playing D1??


----------

